# 2014 Synapse: check your rear brake cable housing at the head tube



## JackV1 (Apr 16, 2014)

If you transport your 2014 Synapse by removing the front wheel and laying the bike flat in your SUV or other vehicle, check your rear brake cable housing where it enters the head tube. My rear brake cable housing cracked after transporting my bike approximately 30 times. When the bike is laid down flat with the front wheel removed, it bends the rear brake cable housing at a sharp angle where it enters the frame. Doing this repeatedly cracked the cable housing. See the attached photo.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Don't know what you are doing different from me. I have been putting my bike in the car like this for 2 years and haven't had this happen.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Whoever installed your cables made them too short. You should be able to fully turn your bars until they hit your frame without causing a sharp bend to the housing. 

This is not a "2014 Synapse" problem. It would occur on any bike with poor cable installation.


----------



## JackV1 (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree that the rear brake cable housing on my Synapse is too short, but when a person buys a new Cannondale bike from their local bike shop (an authorized Cannondale dealer), who installed the cables, the Cannondale factory or the bike shop? The problem is exacerbated by the rear brake cable housing entry front-and-center on the head tube. The cables that enter the frame on the down tube do not bend at the same sharp angle.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

JackV1 said:


> I agree that the rear brake cable housing on my Synapse is too short, but when a person buys a new Cannondale bike from their local bike shop (an authorized Cannondale dealer), who installed the cables, the Cannondale factory or the bike shop? The problem is exacerbated by the rear brake cable housing entry front-and-center on the head tube. The cables that enter the frame on the down tube do not bend at the same sharp angle.


Cables and housings are installed in the factory. I had shifting issues early on and my LBS had to remove and reinstall the shift cables because they were crossed over each other inside the downtube.


----------

